
The 50% discount code for “Angular 2 Development with TypeScript” is mlfain - yfain
https://www.manning.com/books/angular-2-development-with-typescript
======
awjr
I don't get it. Ang2 is in alpha. I mean the next big thing to drop is Angular
Connect
[https://github.com/angular/angular/milestones](https://github.com/angular/angular/milestones)
and one of the key parts of Ang2 is the ng-upgrade which nobody has started
yet
[https://github.com/angular/angular/issues/3517](https://github.com/angular/angular/issues/3517)

So I don't get how people are releasing books on Ang 2 without at least a beta
in release out there.

